# Nooooo back to school!!!



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

well guys one more month before summer ends it went to fast oh well that just means this coming school year will fly be even faster. I think summer '11 should get a speeding ticket what do you guys think?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

YES!!! I go back aug 15


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im thinking school would be a step up from my boring arse summer..


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

i just cant believe it went so fast!!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont go back until september 6th.. because my district just built a new high school.. hahaha. so then I only have about 20 days to you know what.. >>>-------season!!-------->>>>


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

i go back 28th i think


----------



## diesel094 (Apr 14, 2011)

I dont go back until August 29, which is later than average for college... and we get out mid april


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> im thinking school would be a step up from my boring arse summer..


 agread!!!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I move in August 18th, start classes the following Monday.


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

August 24 here


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

I go back sometime in september.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

I go back august 17th. I hate the heat down here so I cant wait for fall to come


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

agust 16th here


----------



## DannyBoy_24 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sept 1st here but im missing the first 2days to hunt North Dakota XD


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm jealous that some of you don't go back till September lol


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

sept 6th for me, so I'm just halfway through it! But im actually loking forward to school this year!


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

well school starts aug 17 but going on vacation so i wont be there untill the 22 so its not to bad


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

im going on vacation next week


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> im thinking school would be a step up from my boring arse summer..


x3

I don't mind school at all, especially when compared to the summer job I currently have. I might also get a different job (working at a butchers) this fall so after school I'll atleast have some money to rake in. But that all depends if I get the job.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Back the 15th I think. Still have a ton of homework I need to get done in the next few weeks. -.-


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I start in a little more than 2 weeks, I think the 15th as well but luckily for me I'm homeschooled so I am done with school for the day by lunch time!


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

i go back sept 6th but i get to go dove hunting for two days sept3 and sept5 before it gets back in so it like a going back to school prestent and look at the bright side guys going back to school just mean a few weeks until the season starts.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

My kids started TODAY. 


got to love year round school. go 9 weeks get 2 off. They get an 8 week summer break then back at it for nine again.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

september first, but i must say, i'm happy that this month will come and go, you know, since i get my license on august 26th  but yeah, i can't wait to see all my friends again


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> I start in a little more than 2 weeks, I think the 15th as well but luckily for me I'm homeschooled so I am done with school for the day by lunch time!


Awesome, same with me...if I get my job at the butchers I'll be able to start at noon. The butcher has another homeschooled kid that's working in the mornings, so whenever he gets off is when I'll start. Yeah, since I haven't been working much the last few weeks, my mom made us start some of our school work early. Oh, well...I don't really have anything else to do I guess, lol.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have the busiest august in the world, from the 5-9 I am going on vacation to Wisconsin, the problem is, I have golf try outs the 9th through the 12th, then on the 13th I may have the MAC 3d shoot up in Wisconsin... busy busy busy


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I have the busiest august in the world, from the 5-9 I am going on vacation to Wisconsin, the problem is, I have golf try outs the 9th through the 12th, then on the 13th I may have the MAC 3d shoot up in Wisconsin... busy busy busy


my next few days will be busy


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol, I just hope my coach will let me miss the first day of try outs


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

haha


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Bowmaddness said:


> I'm jealous that some of you don't go back till September lol


We go back later because we end later you guys end sooner and start sooner I have cousins in kansas and thats how it is. We're still in school for pretty much the same time.


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I go back sometime in sept, I got no idea... Think the 7th, but I'm not sure. I wanna get back to it and get it over with, it's senior year and it will go fast. But then again I have a really broken up year with lots of breaks

The older you get, the faster it seems to go, so savor it while your young


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im just hopin I can get a decent girlfriend for once in my life... im tired of flusies(sp?)...


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Am I the only one on here that got a boat load of summer homework? It's all starting to catch up to me...


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Sighting In said:


> Am I the only one on here that got a boat load of summer homework? It's all starting to catch up to me...


How'd ya get summer homework!?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> How'd ya get summer homework!?


4 AP classes and an honors class.


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

Well on sept. 15th skipping school and sitting in a treestand all day


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> im just hopin I can get a decent girlfriend for once in my life... im tired of flusies(sp?)...


im with you there brother


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> im just hopin I can get a decent girlfriend for once in my life... im tired of flusies(sp?)...


totally agree, i hope girls will notice the changes i have made to myself, girls have been nothing but trouble my life (no offense to the women of AT):embara:


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

Sighting In said:


> 4 AP classes and an honors class.


LOL that sucks


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes Adam, your probably one of the only ones that does it too... I know I dont


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

TBH, I am thinking about skipping home comming this year.. last year I went with this one girl.. she.. sorry.. I meant WE ended up standing there the whole night because she did not want to leave her single friends, so I wasted my whole saturday night.. and the worst part is I had to miss duck hunting the next day.. double worse... my dad and his 3 friends all limited out..!! the 3rd worse, the girl.. for some reason never wanted anything to do with my til this day.. lol..


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> totally agree, i hope girls will notice the changes i have made to myself, girls have been nothing but trouble my life (no offense to the women of AT):embara:


lol yeah.. thats why I started dating girls that were at least 16.. well.. I like to be drove around also :wink:


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

This Summer has benn crazy busy, tournaments all the time itll be nice now i can actually sit around and enjoy the summer before i go back for my senior year in september


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Yes Adam, your probably one of the only ones that does it too... I know I dont


Nah, most of my friends at school have at least 2 or 3 of em. I still got a bunch of that homework left still to finish. Getting closer, but got a long way to go. Ugh


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

guys always say the girl they go with just stands there....i dont understand it lol everyone at my school is always on teh dance floor. 


outdoorsman3 said:


> TBH, I am thinking about skipping home comming this year.. last year I went with this one girl.. she.. sorry.. I meant WE ended up standing there the whole night because she did not want to leave her single friends, so I wasted my whole saturday night.. and the worst part is I had to miss duck hunting the next day.. double worse... my dad and his 3 friends all limited out..!! the 3rd worse, the girl.. for some reason never wanted anything to do with my til this day.. lol..


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

oh geez lol


outdoorsman3 said:


> lol yeah.. thats why I started dating girls that were at least 16.. well.. I like to be drove around also :wink:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

They work you pretty hard in your ap classes? The ones I had were pretty easy, well I thought they were easy.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

not looking forward to AP class and the classes im takin down at the community college this yr lol


N7709K said:


> They work you pretty hard in your ap classes? The ones I had were pretty easy, well I thought they were easy.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Depends on the class. My History class was a joke, but he is arguably the worst teacher in the world, so he doesn't really count. My English teacher was super tough and expected perfection, but he was also one of the best teachers any of us will ever have. So, it all depends, really. But we do get a lot of work.


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

oh GEEZ


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

We had some like that, but I know what ya mean


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

no school for me anymore got my Ged and got a scholarship offer so come 2012 im applying for Marshall University


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Same here! I love it!... Most days lol


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

lol


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I just got back from school. For some reason they accepted me. Too bad I couldn't get into philosophy. I like arguing over stupid things like global warming or rage broadheads


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

i go back the second week of September and i started football already.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

quit complaing that means deer seasons right around the corner!!!!


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

true


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Well it's official, work is too good/fun to want to go back for senior year... And this is the slow season. I like what I'm doing and it's fun, atleast I getta come back next year for a good long time.

Adam, you try in your classes right? That's probably why I don't do homework or care about grades cause I don't try. Last time I tried I aced two college tests... Time before that where I really tried was in 8th grade


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Well it's official, work is too good/fun to want to go back for senior year... And this is the slow season. I like what I'm doing and it's fun, atleast I getta come back next year for a good long time.
> 
> Adam, you try in your classes right? That's probably why I don't do homework or care about grades cause I don't try. Last time I tried I aced two college tests... Time before that where I really tried was in 8th grade


Yep, I try really hard. lol That's what gets me my 4.0 and top 1% in my class. But this year is going to be really tough, trying to balance school, archery, church, and everything else. But I'm not taking physics this year, so that should help a little.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok cool.... I usually run like a 3.7 without trying but it's gonna bellower cause ibuad one class not go good( I was sick for a week and misse some assignments that the teacher wounldnt hue as make up)


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> Well it's official, work is too good/fun to want to go back for senior year... And this is the slow season. I like what I'm doing and it's fun, atleast I getta come back next year for a good long time.
> 
> Adam, you try in your classes right? That's probably why I don't do homework or care about grades cause I don't try. Last time I tried I aced two college tests... Time before that where I really tried was in 8th grade


So are you back from AK already?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

no, i get back like 2 days or the day before school starts.. then it looks like im missing the second day of school to go to a blink concert


----------



## youtharcher728 (Mar 15, 2011)

goin back the first of September. gettin a new bow for next season, so u guys know what that means. RANGE TIME. I'm either gettin a Martin cheetah, or a pse bow madness xs. lemme know what bow u guys thunk is better. and I feel for all of the soldiers hoin into the war zone that can only be high school to early.


----------

